# Now these are what I calll burls.



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

LOML and I are visiting Springfield, IL. and we went to Oakridge Cemetery today to Lincoln's Tomb. Behind the monument, in a maintenance area, was this huge white oak. I would estimate about 60" dia. if not bigger. About 15 ft. up were these two burls. The little guy was about 18" across and his big brother 24" by 36". Think anyone would get suspicious if I showed up with a chain saw?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'd talk to the Maintainance men and tell them you need to remove them off the tree, because they'll infect others around it. 
You could even dress up in a uniform. 
Laughing!!!! 
I know what it's like, because here at a local park there are several burls that I can't touch. 
Wasted burls all over this land.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Talk to the maintenance guys. Maybe even offer to take them to lunch. They can cut those burls and seal up the cut face so to keep the tree healthy. It's a long shot, but you might be surprised.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

qbilder said:


> Talk to the maintenance guys. Maybe even offer to take them to lunch. They can cut those burls and seal up the cut face so to keep the tree healthy. It's a long shot, but you might be surprised.


 You can try but I think you would have as much luck as finding an _honest_ Illinois politician. :no:


----------

